# dirt substrate



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

I was told this was the best place to talk about this as of now so here I am.... Ok so I am no expert on "dirting" a tank so what do you guys know about this....
Questions to help :
How much dirt, how much cap?
How long before my dirt stops leaching tannins?
What dirt do I use?
What not to do?
What kinds of plants can I expect to be able to grow?
P.s. Get advanced as you like my dirt tank is already set up, just asking questions as a basis for conversation.


----------



## corina savin (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't have an answer for all your questions. I used Aquasoil in one of my tanks after I researched a little about starting dirt. Did you mineralized yours?
I would be more concerned about dirt leaching ammonia or forming gas pockets then leaching tannins.
What dirt to use? A lot of people recommend Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix.
What plants to use? Definitely not the ones that need to be uprooted often.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

I used one inch of composted or "cooked" top soil for the bottom layer. Not a fan of miracle grow because of the additives (perlite, wood, and peat) so went with sterilized (composted) top soil. Then I capped that with one and a half inches of gravel (guess I went a bit heavy on gravel). 

Mistakes happened when I tried to replicate a underwater hill. So I used dirt to build up the hill then caped that like the rest of the tank...... And oupsie I had a gas problem haha... So I had to slowly suck the dirt back out over the course of two weeks because I stocked the tank too early.

So the lesson here is don't use more than 1 inch of dirt under your gravel cap or you will have swamp gas.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Dwarf cichlid paradise - 55 gallon Freshwater fish tank


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Embouck7 said:


> I was told this was the best place to talk about this as of now so here I am.... Ok so I am no expert on "dirting" a tank so what do you guys know about this....
> Questions to help :
> How much dirt, how much cap?
> How long before my dirt stops leaching tannins?
> ...


 See the link in my signature.

My .02


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Not sure why you need the spagnium acid buffer, I make a living in horticulture and all my experience says that your plants are growing roots a fourth the size they could be with just dirt. Why not use driftwood to buffer and drop the moss layer?

Tell me about the sand and why you chose that. I went gravel so I was wondering the pros and cons to sand


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

Embouck7 said:


> Not sure why you need the spagnium acid buffer, I make a living in horticulture and all my experience says that your plants are growing roots a fourth the size they could be with just dirt. Why not use driftwood to buffer and drop the moss layer?
> 
> Tell me about the sand and why you chose that. I went gravel so I was wondering the pros and cons to sand


 
The peat moss is inexpensive and readily available. It has been recommended for planted tanks since I started in 1979. Plants thrive in it. I keeps kh and gh constant and fish like neon tetras thrive with peat moss but did not do so well with sand only. Plus with sand only kh and gh rose to very high levels over a couple of years.

FWIW with my no water change, tap water, no mechanical circulation tanks pH rises to over 8.4 (api high range test kit) after the first few weeks.

I use the sand to cap (or trap) the peat moss to prevent cloudy water, tea color, and floaties. Plus I do like sand to root the plants over gravel as well. The gravel I use (pc select) does add some stuff like iron and calcium but basically makes the tank look pretty and is also very inexpensive as well. The sand, peat moss, and pc select can be purchased for numerous tanks for under $35 or so.

besides it just what works for me.

my .02


----------

